# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  توبيكات وناسه لحبايبي

## الحزيـنه

بلا مقدمات 



*[c=1]●[/c][c=47]●[/c][a=1][c=47]يانـاآآآآس**[/c][/a][c=1]●[/c][c=47]●[/c] [c=1]ابي سـلـف خمـس ريا**[/c][c=47]آآآ**[/c][c=47]ل**[/c]*



[c=4]مين يررقـص معـي[/c] [c=14]//[/c] [a=14][c=4]عـاآآشـوو[/c][/a] [c=1]××[/c]



[c=2]×[/c][c=8]×[/c] [a=2][c=8]رفـيـق[/c][/a] [c=2]×[/c][c=8]×[/c] [c=2]عـنـدك فـكـه[/c]



[c=1]عنـدمـآآآ أرى عـيـنـآآهـ[/c] [c=8]//[/c][c=1]أخـق [/c][c=1]خقـتـن ماهـيـب[/c] [a=8]صـاحـيـهـ[/a]



[c=1]أأريـد منـك خدمـهـ [/c][a=14][c=8]يــاآآآ نفــررر[/c][/a][c=13]×[/c][c=6]//[/c] [c=10]هل تستطيع ان [/c][c=1]تقلب خشتك[/c]



[c=1]احـلى شـي[/c] [a=14][c=13]بالحـياهـ [/c][/a][c=15]// [/c][c=1]الــ[/c] [c=10]د [/c][c=1]لا[/c][c=13]آآآ[/c][c=1]خــهـ [/c]



[a=15][c=1]يـآآآشـيـن الــ[/c][a=14][c=8]●[/c][/a][c=13][a=31]MSN[/a][/c][a=14][c=8]●[/c][/a] [c=1]لاآآ صـار فـآآآضـي[/c][/a]



[c=#408080]يـالبـى[/c] [c=#808000][c=38]×[/c][/c][c=21]●[/c]× [c=1]الخـووبـر [/c][c=14]×[/c]●[c=3]×[/c] [c=14]واهـلهـاآآآ[/c]



•$13●•$14×•$13● •$14هـو تحـدي يازمـ•$13(ن) •$17ولا •$14لــ •$13ع •$14ــانـهـ •$13●•$14×•$13●



[c=1]آآ[/c] [c=13]خـ [/c][c=1]يــررن[/c][c=13]..××[/c] [c=1]طـآآح [/c][c=13]فـي[/c] [c=1]حـبي[/c][c=13]××..[/c]



[c=1]يآآآخـي ابي افـهـم وش قصتك مع [/c][c=#FF0080]|[[/c][c=1]قلبـي[/c][c=#FF0080]]|[/c]



[c=#800000]ابـي افـهـم شغله بالحيـاهـ [/c][c=#C0C0C0]//[/c][c=#FF8080]الزمن يركض ولاحنـا اللي نمشـي بسـرعـه[/c][c=#FF0000]؟[/c]



[c=10]|[[/c][c=1]جـيـبـوو كهربائي يصـلـ[/c] [c=10]ح[/c] [c=1]النـور لاني بطلـ[/c] [c=10]ع[/c] [c=1]الحـين[/c][c=10]]|[/c]



[c=4]قـ[/c] [c=1]لـنـا[/c] [c=15]//[/c] [c=4]ب[/c] [c=1]رر[/c] [c=4]ب[/c] [c=15]!![/c] [c=1]يابـن الحـلآآآآل[/c][c=4]××..[/c]


أحباائي 
لاتنسون الردود


سلاااامـ

ا
ل
ح
ز
ي
ن
ه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الطرح ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## سمراء

توبيكآات روووعه مره حلوين
يسلمو حبيبتي الحزينه
ربي يعطيج الف عافيه
لاعدمناكِ

----------


## الحزيـنه

شبكة الناصرة : سلمت يمناك ع الرد الجميل

----------


## الحزيـنه

سمراء : حبوبه شكرا لتواجدك

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

رووووووووووووووووووووعه 

ثااااااانكيووووووووو

----------


## hope

تسـلمي على الطرح اختي الحزينـه ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بانتظار جديدك ..


تحياااتي

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

روووووعة يعطيك الف عافية حبيبتي

----------


## الحزيـنه

المشاكسه : سلمت يمناك

----------


## الحزيـنه

حور العين : نورتي

----------


## الحزيـنه

عاشقة الرسول : سلمت يمناك ربي يحفظك

----------


## fatemah

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بصراحة يضحكوا تسلمي خية ع هالتوبيكات الرووووووووووووعة 

\تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*خطيرررررررررررريييين مررررررررررررررره هع* 

*يسلموووووووووووووووووووو حزينه على التوبيكات الاكشن هذي ولاعدمنا جديدكـ*

*تحيـــــــــــــااتيـــ*

----------


## الحزيـنه

ربي يحفظكم 

سلمت يمناكم

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*حلوووووين سوف تتم السرقه* 
*تسلمين حبابه*
*ربي يعطيك العافيه*
*بانتظار المزييد*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## LoOoLa.}

مشكوووووووووووووووور

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

يسلمو عالتوبيكات الحلوه


يعطيك العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## مرتضى

:bigsmile: مشكوووووره واجد واجد ولا تحرمينا من كل جديد

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تسلمي ع التوبيكــــــــــــات الحلوين*

*ماننحرم جديدك* 

*سلامي،،،*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يعطيك ألف عافية عالتوبيكات الجنان 

لا عدمناك

تحياتي

----------


## فضايل القطيف

مشكوره اختي عالمجهود الرائع

----------


## الحب خالد فيني

ررررررررووووووووووعه

----------


## روحانيات

حلووووووووووين


يسلمووووووووووووووو


يعطيك الف عافيه

وما ننحرم من جديدك...

----------

